

Ask HN: How to get bloggers to write about your product? - ucdaz

I'm trying to launch my app, and I want to know
what's the etiquette for asking bloggers to write about your product?<p>Do I write a short description, a press release, etc...?
======
albertsun
A few bits of advice from a journalist who has covered technology before.

First, read as many blogs and publications that cover the field your app is in
as possible and start paying attention to the bylines and names of the writers
you have written about related products. Few things irritate a journalist more
than getting pitches directed to the wrong place. An email saying something
like, "I enjoyed your piece about X, here's what I thought of it. By the way,
I'm working on a cool project that does (related Y), would you be interested
in finding out more?" will generally be well received.

Press releases style emails can also work, but keep in mind, we're used to
getting those shoveled at us through a mailing list, so it'll be much less
likely to draw attention than a personalized note.

Either way, keep it short and simple. Explain what your product does CLEARLY
in the first sentence. Don't use superlatives or make outlandish claims. I
can't stress this point enough. If a press release goes on about how a product
will "revolutionize this" or "reinvent that" without specifics, it's headed
for the spam pile. Don't include canned quotes or statements. If we're
interested in finding out more, we'll get in touch. So do include as much
contact information as you can.

~~~
ucdaz
Thanks! That's great advice!

------
raffi
This is a repost of one of my old comments:

I highly recommend reading: <http://www.balsamiq.com/blog/?p=198>

Peldi's advice and the links he give are dead on. I pitched bloggers before
reading this and got a zero response rate.

Then I adjusted tactics. I added a phone number to my website and a mediakit.
Some of the articles Peldi links to talk about having a media kit.

I also added the ability to give out codes for people to try the service for
free. This is important as it takes replying to me out of the equation. The
blogger can try things out (if they choose) at their leisure. The code also
makes it easy to tell who is looking.

I started looking for bloggers via Google Alerts, Technorati, etc.). I then
sent tailored messages to a few and included the "try it" code. I also tried
to say something to show my site added to the dialog of something they already
wrote.

Overall I kept my pitch short (unlike this reply :))

I mentioned nothing about writing a review or any such thing. I merely asked
for their opinion. Some folks reviewed my service, others sent me their
opinion. Still, I had responses :)

My mediakit is at: <http://www.feedbackarmy.com/about.slp>

And my welcome page for people with a code is:
<http://www.feedbackarmy.com/tryit.slp?code=theircodehere>

Good luck!

------
paul_houle
(1) have a really cool product that makes them say wow, for instance:
[http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/fusioinio-iodrive-
flash,...](http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/fusioinio-iodrive-
flash,2140.html#xtor=RSS-182)

(2) pay 'em

